# 2235 Expands NR Waterfowl Season



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

SB 2235 - (Senators Klein, Andrist, Uglem; Representatives Brandenburg, DeKrey, Weisz) - Establishes a nonresident waterfowl license valid for three four-day periods. Currently the nonresident waterfowl license is valid for 14 consecutive days or two seven-day periods.

*This bill to broaden commercialization of waterfowl hunting in ND passed committee Friday. It needs a DO NOT PASS on the senate floor to kill it.* :bop:

Dozens of these type bills to sell ND wildlife to the highest bidder have come into the legislature in the last 5 sessions. They steal both your shoes and offer to give one back in the spirit of compromise. Next session they steal the other shoe. Enough already.

This is a link to Senate contact information where you can contact your Senator.

http://www.legis.nd.gov/assembly/62-201 ... trict.html

When you contact your Senator ask for a DO NOT PASS floor vote and a reply to you on their intentions.

Rest assured that people who like this bill $$$$$$ are making their contacts.


----------



## mulefarm (Dec 7, 2009)

The last time I subtracted 12 from 14 I got 2. So really the bill reduces the NR waterfowl season by 2 days.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

mulefarm said:


> The last time I subtracted 12 from 14 I got 2. So really the bill reduces the NR waterfowl season by 2 days.


I think you should read the bill.....14 days into 2 seven day periods OR 3 four day periods.Nothing is being subtracted.

The point of this bill is to allow NR 3 full weekends to hunt.Since over 1/2 the NR come from Minn......IT really is an increase in the number of TIMES since most hunt weekends,which is when most Res. hunt.


----------



## mulefarm (Dec 7, 2009)

Ken,
I believe 2x7=14
I believe 3x4=12
If you take 12 away from 14 that leaves you with 2. So a NR has 2 less days of hunting.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

mulefarm said:


> Ken,
> I believe 2x7=14
> I believe 3x4=12
> If you take 12 away from 14 that leaves you with 2. So a NR has 2 less days of hunting.


Mulefarm.....that is your choice to take less days if you want to take the 12 day option.You wouldn't have to.You could still take the 14 day option.The law would give you that choice.How is giving you a choice losing days????Don't take the 3 four days and it would still be the same as it is now.


----------



## Billyhcc (Jan 9, 2009)

EXAMPLE EMAIL i just sent

Dear MY elected official,

Please Vote NO to SB 2235

This bill will only increase Non-resident hunters by offering 3 weekends vs. 2 which will increase hunting pressure and hurt ND hunting, the reason NR hunters come here. Also guides and motels are already booked solid during the hunting season so it is not going to benefits them either. Both residents of ND hunters and guides / outfitters will not benefit from this bill and will hurt ND as a whole.

Please reply with your intentions.

Your Name
Adrress
Phone #


----------



## Billyhcc (Jan 9, 2009)

All Senators Emails

[email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]


----------



## nodak4life (Feb 19, 2007)

I just called in, took less than 2 minutes. Please call and tell your Senator to vote down this bill.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

SB 2235 just went down to defeat.....no discussion

No....25

Yes....21


----------



## Billyhcc (Jan 9, 2009)

Just got an email back from one of the Senators stating the same thing and was going to post results but you beat me to it


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Billyhcc said:


> Just got an email back from one of the Senators stating the same thing and was going to post results but you beat me to it


That's because I am watching the Senate session on here.Was surprised that there was no debate....the carrier spoke and no else had anything to say.


----------



## Billyhcc (Jan 9, 2009)

Explain "on here" for me? on tv, a website, ect.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Billyhcc said:


> Explain "on here" for me? on tv, a website, ect.


Both the House and Senate broadcast live on the internet.Go here and scroll down towards the bottom.Click on House video or Senate video.The Senate jus adjourned until 12:30 tomorrow.So SB 2225 which would allow NR to buy a $500 license won't be heard till tomorrow.

http://www.legis.nd.gov/assembly/62-201 ... links.html

You can click on Calandar and see which bills will be voted on,and what the vote totals are.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Dead and buried.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Dick Monson said:


> Dead and buried.


yup....the motion to bring it back was voted down.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Gents, you have a power in your hands, you got involved and made the difference. :beer: They will keep testing your resolve.


----------

